# peat moss substrates



## golino (25 Oct 2014)

did u try the peat moss substrates as a main or sub soil in ur planted tank before and did u like it ?


----------



## prdad (25 Oct 2014)

Mixed with 20 mm leca and osmocote in a heavily  planted (stems, java and floaters) low tech it's been fine for a couple of years. Got some slight blue green cyanobacteria on the east facing window side of the tank over the last summer but it's receded now the days are getting shorter. Never noticed any gas coming from it and it's around 50 mm deep in parts. Keeping a cpd colony, c.pygmy, Otto's and red cherries. Built one of Darrells matten filters with a power head and recent ly added an air driven sponge to mature for another tank. Medium flow throughout the tank. All good upto now. Did notice spectacular growth for the first 3-4 months which has levelled off now.


----------



## Bhu (25 Oct 2014)

I once had a 3' tiger bard tank, they love to chew through peat beds so I had an inch of peat. I think I got aquarium peat but I'm sure any good quality peat could be used. I'd put in live blood worm that would hide in the peat and loved to watch the tiger barbs search the peat and find them. They bred in the end. Scattering lots of eggs. The plants loved the soil as well and the water turned very golden in colour. Just be careful as you can't stir the tank up at all mine wasn't a high tech tank so flow was low, just air bubble box filters in each corner...


----------



## Tim Harrison (25 Oct 2014)

Moss peat works fine as either. Although it's fairly nutrient poor it has good CEC and provides many other benefits for both fish and plants and aquaria in general. It's a good base for a black water aquarium. If you're going to use it as your main substrate soak it for several weeks first and sieve off anything that floats.

I used it as a sub soil once but it ended up as a main substrate, and although it was fairly easy to disturb it settled very quickly too. My fish loved rooting around in it.


----------



## golino (25 Oct 2014)

so i think peat moss soil work fine with all of u as a main or sub for ur plants and fish right ?


----------

